

A tale of two users - Twitter, early adopters, and lead users - swombat
http://danieltenner.com/posts/0010-a-tale-of-two-twitter-users.html

======
axod
Interesting take on things. One thing that gets me though is when people try
way too hard to convince you to use something. That can sometimes backfire.
You start wondering if there's a cult involved or if they're on commission.

Examples would be git,twitter,rails,etc - basically all the 'hip cool so hot
right now!!!' stuff.

I think the other thing is that 'early adopter' can be confused with
'shameless fashion follower'. The difference there is easy to see in
hindsight, but a little trickier when you don't yet know how big something is
going to be.

There's no doubt though that this industry has tons of 'fashions', with people
being in the 'in crowd', using the 'in tools', then a couple of years later
ditching all that and moving onto the next hyped up thing and starting again
from scratch.

Perhaps I'm just getting old ;)

~~~
messel
Getting olds ok, after all with all that living you may have learned something
axod ;)

I'm looking really hard at applications for p2 (Matt Mullenwegs twitterlike
app for wordpess) and google wave (can't get the developers version yet...)

------
swombat
PS: Self-serving experiment. I wonder if this can make it to the front page of
reddit without using a subreddit... if you'd like to help with this bit of
shameless self-promotion, please vote it up at
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/8sopv/a_tale_of_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/8sopv/a_tale_of_two_users_twitter_early_adopters_and/)
:-) (If you don't, please feel absolutely free to completely ignore this
comment)

~~~
messel
The experiment was worth the try, but folks here dislike links to other crowd
sourcing sites in comments.

~~~
swombat
Yes, I know... :-)

------
autarch
I still don't get it. The author didn't actually explain what the benefits of
Twitter were for him. I know people use it for a lot of stuff.

But how does it make you happier, smarter, a better person? How does make your
life easier, pleasant, or fulfiling?

